# Bujinkan Interactive Koto Ryu Kyusho Vital Points Chart!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2007)

Take a look and see what you think.

[yt]R96rWOoXU-U&mode=user&search[/yt]


----------



## Shicomm (May 18, 2007)

WOW 

That is some serious work on graphics! 
Very nice work.

Be sure to check the stills from this clip also  right here


----------



## DavidCC (May 18, 2007)

There is a simlar tool available at learn.kyusho.com

3-d models, ineractive, "peelable" so you can strip away various layers of anatomy.  Also includes vido lecture and techniques/drills.

I love technology applications to MA


----------



## Bigshadow (May 18, 2007)

That was cool!    I really liked the music!  I wish I knew who that was.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2007)

This Shidoshi is: Trevor Robinson and he is a 6th Dan in the Bujinkan according to his myspace page: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=168905180


----------



## bencole (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, Brian.

It is important to remember that not everyone's "kyusho" will be located in the same place. This is why Soke has admonished us to forget the charts and learn to "make our own kyusho" on our opponent. :mst: 

-ben


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2007)

bencole said:


> Thanks for posting that, Brian.
> 
> It is important to remember that not everyone's "kyusho" will be located in the same place. This is why Soke has admonished us to forget the charts and learn to "make our own kyusho" on our opponent. :mst:
> 
> -ben


 
Absolutely Ben and even if they are close they may not be effected in the same manner.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 18, 2007)

Very cool.  You always find the good stuff!


----------



## Obliquity (May 18, 2007)

Shicomm said:


> WOW
> 
> That is some serious work on graphics!


 

All that hard work to make cool graphics . . . and they put him in tighty-whities. Not that I'm all that interested in the guy's underwear . . .  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bigshadow (May 18, 2007)

bencole said:


> Thanks for posting that, Brian.
> 
> It is important to remember that not everyone's "kyusho" will be located in the same place. This is why Soke has admonished us to forget the charts and learn to "make our own kyusho" on our opponent. :mst:
> 
> -ben



I learned something new... Thanks Ben!


----------



## Gekiryu (May 22, 2007)

*Hi Guys thanks for the nice comments it makes it worth all the work!*

*Bigshadow the music is from medieval Total war for the PC and is a a battle march. I will try and find the name for you.*

*The vid took 250hrs of rendering to do! Mostly over night!*
*The next one in the pipeline is the Kyusho points for Takagi Yoshin ryu and then I will be doing some more real life stuff, *

*Like all the Kata from  Shinden fudo ryu Jutaijutsu  and then the other schools like the kihon happo and 4 Kata from GIKAN RYU (yes really!!)*

*Yours Trevor Robinson *


----------



## Symbiote_X (May 22, 2007)

Gekiryu said:


> *Hi Guys thanks for the nice comments it makes it worth all the work!*
> 
> *Bigshadow the music is from &#8220;medieval Total war&#8221; for the PC and is a a battle march. I will try and find the name for you.*
> 
> ...



Good work!! As a newbie to this martial arts, I found your 3d Kyusho points  model a very helpful learning tool! Thank you!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 22, 2007)

Gekiryu said:


> *Hi Guys thanks for the nice comments it makes it worth all the work!*
> 
> *Bigshadow the music is from medieval Total war for the PC and is a a battle march. I will try and find the name for you.*
> 
> ...


 
Trevor we are glad to have you here at MartialTalk!


----------



## Vonbek (May 31, 2007)

Thank you for the work Gekiryu san. I guess you used Poser to do your video. I'm I right?


----------



## Gekiryu (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is the Takagi yoshin ryu vid and yes I used poser6 and many other programs enjoy!  Trev

/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vIdDnq6EbM


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video!


----------

